
The Coming of the Glacier Men - lermontov
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-34184564
======
sandworm101
I don't want to sound like I am denying climate change, but bodies coming out
to glaciers happens regardless of climate change.

Glaciers move. Snow falls neat the top, compresses into ice, slides downhill
to melts when it gets warmer. That happens 24/7 no matter what. How long a
body, or rock, or anything else stays in the glacier is not a function of heat
so much as where it enters the ice. Glaciers, at least those on mountainsides,
don't move like rivers. It's more of a U-shape path. Start near the top and
you will be pulled in deeper (more snow on top of your) travel further and
melt out near the bottom. Die near the mid point and you will melt out very
much sooner because You won't have as much snow/ice above you before you get
passed the point where melting overcomes snow accumulation.

See [http://www.climatesnack.com/2013/10/04/ice-can-flow-like-
ket...](http://www.climatesnack.com/2013/10/04/ice-can-flow-like-ketchup/)

Climate change may accellerate the process a little if warming causes the
glacier to shrink, but the greater factor is always the point (altitude) where
the body enters the ice.

